# 3 dead dogs should I bury them?



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

So.. On my way into town last night I stopped by a piece of property I'm interested in, the house was abandoned and now for sale. I was looking around and seen a dog Kennel but didn't think to look in it since I was meeting a realtor the next day(today). 
I met with the realtor and started to look around the property. When I walked over to the dog kennel I couldn't believe my eyes, the people who abandoned the house must of left thier 3 dogs in the kennel when they left!! WTF!! They all were dead and decomposing. One was all bones  I can't understand how someone could do that. The dogs would of been better off being put to sleep. There wasn't even any water bowls in there.(like it matters since they were trapped in)
My gf runs a doggy daycare and boarding facility. And we some times foster dogs. So of course we are dog lovers! Now all day today we can't stop thinking about the dogs. 
It's horrible someone could do that! I just don't get it.
My GF wants me to go back and bury the dogs. I thinks it's weird but kinda think it's the right thing to do.

Does anyone think it's odd or weird if I go back over there and bury them? Like I said one was just bones and it's not my property.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think you should touch them. Contact the humane society so they can come out and investigate and hopefully charge the scum that did this.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm going to call now. Unfortunalty I don't think they'll do anything but I will give them the peoples name that abandond the house. (I did figure thier names out already)


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ahhh! I forgot it's Saturday. I left a message but probably won't get a call back so I'll call on Monday. 
It's really bugging me. I don't understand how someone's thought process can work that way. Hopefully something can be done about it


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

What a horrible scene to see. Those poor dogs. I agree with Nancy. I hope the humane society can do something as that is unthinkable.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

So terrible and sad! I agree, don't do anything yet until it's reported. Contact your human society and also the police department. Our police department has an Animal Control Officer that deals with animal abuse cases.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

You should also encourage the realtor to report it.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just a quick update , 
I called yesterday because I didn't get a call back from them and I was quickly told they would contacted the animal control unit but theirs not much that can be done about it becuase the dogs have been thier for awhile and they can't prove who's dogs they are. So I just said, "of course nothing will be done about it..have a nice day"
So sadly I'm just leaving it at that 

If you can't tell I'm not proud of my local human society and haven't been for the couple of years.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Ugh. I'm sorry. 
Did you report it to the police as well? They might take it a bit more seriously, since it is a crime.


----------

